# Can anyone recomend Paint/Bodyshop Cardiff area?



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Im looking into buying a early Vw camper and most of the ones i can afford need paint.So im looking for a reasonable price and decent work for the money.
Can anyone help?
Cheers
Davey


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Poacher & Jones in Pyle.
Good with classics too.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Poacher & Jones in Pyle.
> Good with classics too.


Do you mean Poacher & Davies? I've heard a few bad things about them. Neighbours sons car had to go back two months after a full respray as the job was so bad. Car had to be fully repainted. There is also a Clio round the corner which they did which is two shades of orange, the wing is the wrong shade and it shows.

They quoted on some work for me, Godfreys in Bridgend were half the price & did a cracking job.

Recently came across these guys, they do a lot of campers by what I've seen while driving past. http://www.thomsonlocal.com/Vee-Dub-Workshops-The/3296190/map/companyinfo.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for that guys it goes to show how different 2 people can look at things.
Could you only let me know people whose work you have seen yourself and what it has looked like a few months down the line.:thumb:
Cheers.


----------

